# Celebrity Big Brother fans - what do you think so far?



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes I know most of you would rather stick pins in your eyes than watch it but for some of us its a guilty pleasure. However I have to admit this series is really not rocking my boat and I'm wavering about whether to bother watching it.

I hate this whole UK V USA thing and although I'm not easily shocked I am actually shocked at some of the women they have put in there. Porn porn and more porn seems to be the order of the day. 

I didn't particularly like the girl they removed and found her behaviour border line sexual harassment of James but do find it a bit hypocritical that BB remove her because of her past behaviour (posing for photos in some form of Nazi uniform and expressing admiration for Hitler) yet they allow Farrah to stay despite her aggressive behaviour and well frankly don't allow your teenagers to google her - her website is rather :Jawdrop:Jawdrop. 

I'm giving it one more episode and if things don't improve I'll be giving this one a miss.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I watched it and feel the same but will give it a chance - I haven't a clue who Farrah is so don't have an opinion on her in that sense but thought her argument with someone because they looked at her funny was crazy James handled himself well though I think she is going to be the one we love to hate - not loving Natasha either I think she is going to be a bit snide and bitchy I was relieved tila was removed she would of been too much and I couldn't of endured watching her any longer

I totally agree about all the porn "stars" in there - but seems that is what gets people celebrity status these days - very sad, really. 

the uk vs usa thing is just another theme I guess and a way to make teams for the challenges


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I don't think CBB will ever top the Katie Vs Perez so they have picked people this year that are completely off the wall in the hope that they can.
Farrah is a prime example of what's wrong with the human race. I keep watching her, agog and thinking, that is someone's mother. I'm also frankly astounded at the amount of plastic surgery a lot of them seem to have, hell, all of the American women. Is this what is deemed attractive? They can't even move their faces properly.

I quite like Fat Man Scoop, he seems a decent sort, Loose Women woman looks totally overwhelmed, as you would be, I couldn't cope with the Americans sheer volume, although Natasha isn't too far behind them. 

I'm going to keep at it as I really enjoy Rylan on CBBBOTS, but I agree, it ain't going to set the world on fire this series.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

@redroses2106 Farrah became known in the US for being on 16 and pregnant and then teenmom2 - I've never seen them but assume its a reality show following teenage mums. Her website as a shop section which sells blow up dolls and lets just say models of parts of her anatomy of a sexual/vibrating nature. Why she reacted quite so badly to a man walking past her and looking at her in a certain way is beyond me when she is selling models of her vagina so men can ..............

@Mrsred I agree Janice Dickinson has so overdone it, her face looks painful its so taunt and it doesn't go with her neck and hands. Sherrie Hewson from Loose Women/Benidorm also had a sort of face lift recently - they featured her on the Lorraine show having it done - they threaded cotton into her face and pulled it up I believe as she didn't want to risk another GA having reacted badly last time she had plastic surgery.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I saw that too about Sherrie Hewson, she couldn't even pucker up properly to blow a kiss on her VT before she entered the house. 

I can kind of see why the more mature ladies give surgery a whirl but Farrah is a young woman, her face resembles a mask. I had no clue who she was until she entered the house either.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I half watched it last night and have to say don't have a clue as to who most of them are, but Farrah seemed a nutcase, and I didn't like Janice getting uppity with the young chap about gay rights in the USA it just seemed she was trying to dismiss him and his opinion because she has gay friends and friends that died from aids but wouldn't listen to him trying to make his point about gay marriage and that America didn't legally recognise his marriage and allow him a spousal visa.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Me too. Don't get the UK against USA thing. Most of the Americans I can't bear to watch. Wish it was just the normal CBB


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Forgotten this was on!
Just googled the housemates and was surprised to see that I know of most of them (which strikes me as quite sad really....).
I don't particularly like the UK V USA theme either, but can see why they are doing it.
Just hoping that the Americans don't overshadow the Brits, just by being louder. But will see


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

It seems to have improved a bit so I've stuck with it although last night was a bit of an assault on the ears, really none of the Brits are featuring other than James, hardly see Sherrie, only see Gail when she is waiting on Janice and what was all that about last night with the bath tub - the water looked gross where they had face packs etc and they were leaving it for Gail to clean up :Jawdrop. 

What did everyone else think of the spitting incident? I thought she made the gesture rather than actually spat and at his feet not at his face as he didn't react and wipe his face at the time which you surely would if someone had spat at your face. Can't see Janice lasting as she won't be able to control herself now she is on a final warning.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Good grief but Janice and Farrah would make your hair stand on end. 

I think Janice just motioned spitting, but still, not very pleasant. 

I really didn't like Farrah and Jenna trying to twist James head about his friendship with Austin. Can they not mind their own business, what odds is it to them? Jenna seems to be trying to play with who she feels is in the right, who ever shouts the loudest seems to be the winner in that respect, I could see Janice or Farrah out first. 

I also thought it was a bit wicked of Natasha to drop the idea that SHE wouldn't like her boyfriend in the hot tub with the girls. X factor man got in with the guys initially and It all looked very innocent. 

Why wouldn't you clean your own mess out of the bath? Have they never seen big brother? I shouldn't love how much some of them get up my nose as much as I do!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> It seems to have improved a bit so I've stuck with it although last night was a bit of an assault on the ears, really none of the Brits are featuring other than James, hardly see Sherrie, only see Gail when she is waiting on Janice and what was all that about last night with the bath tub - the water looked gross where they had face packs etc and they were leaving it for Gail to clean up :Jawdrop.
> 
> What did everyone else think of the spitting incident? I thought she made the gesture rather than actually spat and at his feet not at his face as he didn't react and wipe his face at the time which you surely would if someone had spat at your face. Can't see Janice lasting as she won't be able to control herself now she is on a final warning.


*I think spitting is a vile practice, and i'm glad Janice got a warning. Mind you, did you see her the other night crying at the table? She blows her nose and then puts the tissue on the table. yuk yuk yuk.*


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Watched a bit of it the night Janice went in and wasn't long before I turned over! Cannot stand loud mouthed Americans they give me a headache


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

Janice is a DIVA pure and simple but kinda entertaining to watch - I don't think she spat at him either 
I can not stand Jenna and hope she goes quickly - she doesn't let things drop, she is bitchy, and doesn't strike me as a nice person at all. 
agree about Natasha putting stupid ideas in Chloe's head there was nothing for her to worry about and nothing should of been said. I don't like Natasha think she is going to be a little witch too. 
Farrah is seriously insane, and really needs to seek some sort of help and soon

the Americans are just so loud giving me a headache - I don't see any of them winning, I like Gail (what little we have seen) she seems very genuine


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Bloody hell, that anthea Turner advert that is piped continuously during the adverts is extremely irritating.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i really can't believe they showed Janice having a fit in the Diary room ... very low taste


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I must be rather harsh, I thought it was a bit put on. 

Oh dearie me, the Americans are not happy being delegated to, Farrah looks like she might implode.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mrsred said:


> I must be rather harsh, I thought it was a bit put on.
> 
> Oh dearie me, the Americans are not happy being delegated to, Farrah looks like she might implode.


*I think Janice's performance was put on too. Another ploy to get people waiting on her.*


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I didn't think it was put on, it looked like a genuine reaction/fit to me and I can't believe they showed it. I liked Austin to start with but I thought he showed bad grace when Janice apologised to him, like a sulking child not wanting to shake hands and make up. I couldn't quite work out whether Paul Burrell is a new housemate or just in for the task??


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Maybe it was genuine but the way Janice conducts herself usually makes it very hard to know! 

I think Paul Burrell is only there in a guest capacity, I will be extremely suprised if the sparks don't fly when Farrah et al are asked to do something they consider beneath them. I thought he was very clever judging how the Americans were reacting to him and he tried to smooth it over with back handed compliments. 
I thought Austin was an uppity so and so when they all initially entered the house and then he seemed to have a bit of sense, I think that he thinks because he lives in England, he has a bit of an upper hand on 'Brits' in comparison to his American compatriots but he likes shouting and roaring every bit as much.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

put on or not is STILL should not of been shown ... Theres only a few i actually like in this years but wow there is a lot of over reacting and bitchiness going on ... im amazed there as not been more warnings ... It really should have the plug pulled now on the program itself


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Tbh, nothing would shock me what is allowed to be shown on television now.


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

So much shouting and screaming. Janice is beyond ridiculous, i think the only time we've seen anything akin to her true self is after the bee/wasp sting. I agree that shouldn't have been shown, anyone with an ounce of decorum would have asked for that to be omitted from the show, but i'm guessing Janice had to give her permission for it to be shown.
I disagree about the apology situation with Janice and Austin, she's had so many riffs with people and 'sincerely' apologised after every single one. I wouldn't have given her the time of day either if i were in Austin's position. 
I don't know why but i'm really not liking Gail, she's too nice/doormattish. If someone threw their suitcase at me and told me to sort it, i'd introduce said suitcases to the swimming pool.
Loving Bobby, Scoop and whichever Baldwin that is.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Is it me or does Paul Burrell look remarkably like Hugh Bonneville from Downton Abbey


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh lord, he does a bit! 

He's an unctuous character if ever there was one.

Bar Fat Man Scoop and Bobby Davro, none of the others have left much of a positive impression. I think Gail is very nice but as with all the quieter housemates, their personalities are being squashed by the larger (and louder) than life house mates.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Watched a bit of it last night just to see who was in, etc.

What an awful bunch of people - what depths some people will stoop to in order to earn money. I'm embarrassed for them.

Definitely the "Celebrity" dregs 

Just a bunch of saddo's shouting and arguing. 

I'm guilty of watching some pretty awful "low rent" telly when I'm bored I'll admit, but I don't think I'll be watching this again. Dreadful!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Funnily, I don't watch anything else remotely like CBB! 

I have been sucked into storage hunters (my husband loves it) and that's about the height of it!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Watched a bit of it last night just to see who was in, etc.
> 
> What an awful bunch of people - what depths some people will stoop to in order to earn money. I'm embarrassed for them.
> 
> ...


That is part of its appeal to me, watching how people deal with others, especially the loud and attention seeking members and how often they pull the "I'm more famous than you" card. It doesn't really matter that much how famous they are, just watching human beings interact with each other under extreme circumstances.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> That is part of its appeal to me, watching how people deal with others, especially the loud and attention seeking members and how often they pull the "I'm more famous than you" card. It doesn't really matter that much how famous they are, just watching human beings interact with each other under extreme circumstances.


I know what you mean, and agree to an extent but find that increasingly the "reality" TV is going lower and lower down the scale. In past series there seemed to be less of the high octane aggression, but I guess that may be because latterly the "celebrities" are a bit more desperate for "Celebrity" status 

I think it makes more sense to be one of the quiet and boring ones and get voted off first - presumably they will earn exactly the same amount of money than the noisy/aggressive ones who probably think they are going to benefit from the added "air time", without having to show themselves up too much?


----------



## SamS23 (Aug 25, 2015)

I can't stand Big Brother, but CBB is a guilty pleasure of mine. I was excited that it was UK vs USA because the American contestants tend to be my favourite but it's a bit much this season. I find it quite funny that the American's are imploding amongst themselves, rather than it be vs the UK ones but they really need to stop ganging up on Janice - or anyone - because individually Jenna and Austin could be bearable, but when they're all ganging up on one person they're coming across badly.

What does everyone think of Stevie and Chloe Jasmine? Genuine, or showmance?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I can't see Stevie and Chloe Jasmine's relationship lasting.. Dare i say, it doesn't seem normal.*


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

SamS23 said:


> I can't stand Big Brother, but CBB is a guilty pleasure of mine. I was excited that it was UK vs USA because the American contestants tend to be my favourite but it's a bit much this season. I find it quite funny that the American's are imploding amongst themselves, rather than it be vs the UK ones but they really need to stop ganging up on Janice - or anyone - because individually Jenna and Austin could be bearable, but when they're all ganging up on one person they're coming across badly.
> 
> What does everyone think of Stevie and Chloe Jasmine? Genuine, or showmance?


I've seen them interviewed as a couple before so initially thought it was genuine but now I'm starting to wonder. The way they discuss their relationship and getting married is like strangers talking to each other, she is very very intense, all the stroking and staring longingly into his eyes gives me the creeps but then he is odd too. I was surprised he didn't stand up for her when the other men were giving him a little talk about swimming away from her if she was drowning etc, then he come out with all that rubbish about her making eyes at James. Not a match made in heaven thats for sure.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I think that they probably think they are genuine but they are just far too different in all aspects. What will they do when the media get fed up with them and there are no more OK photo deals money coming in? 

I think stevie is quite a sweet character but Chloe jasmine is very naive and immature. She trotted off to tell Janice about Baldwin brothers comment the way my children used to nearly trip over themselves to drop the other one in it when they were small. 

I can't wait to see the reaction to the nominations, some of which were quite a suprise. Because the others are running about and having meltdowns, we aren't seeing that Baldwin brother is allegedly a big old loud mouth!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Mrsred said:


> I think that they probably think they are genuine but they are just far too different in all aspects. What will they do when the media get fed up with them and there are no more OK photo deals money coming in?
> 
> I think stevie is quite a sweet character but Chloe jasmine is very naive and immature. *She trotted off to tell Janice about Baldwin brothers comment the way my children used to nearly trip over themselves to drop the other one in it when they were small. *
> 
> I can't wait to see the reaction to the nominations, some of which were quite a suprise. Because the others are running about and having meltdowns, we aren't seeing that Baldwin brother is allegedly a big old loud mouth!


Now I actually thought she did that on purpose tactically - she did it not long before nominations and then nominated him herself too, I think she is more manipulative than naive and the sweet and innocence is an act.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I was suprised she did it at all, I honestly expected Janice to go off her head and start war and Chloe Jasmine would have been trailed into the whole thing, which any right minded soul would want to avoid. 

I also thought BB would have pulled the Baldwin man up as after he said about Janice packing her bags, he jokingly said 'not that I'm trying to influence anyone' and usually they try to clamp down on any discussion of nominations. 

I have to say Janice fascinates me, she spends an inordinate amount of time prodding, poking and putting her face together, wandering about like a lost soul, in between creating merry hell. 

I nearly choked when she said about all the films she was meant to be in and then added that she couldn't remember the lines!


----------



## SamS23 (Aug 25, 2015)

I loved Janice when she was on I'm a Celebrity Get Me Outta Here a few years ago, she was hilarious. She's coming across as very spoilt, entitled and as a diva on CBB though and it's getting on my nerves. 

I'm not sure on Stevie and Chloe Jasmine, they're a very odd pairing. Opposites do attract, but every interaction between them seems so unnatural and awkward.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Who do we think will go tonight? I can't call it as the vote is for who you want to save, which I think turns it on its head, you might not want some one to go over another, but you wouldn't pick up the phone to save them either. Not that I would pick up the phone for any of these things, but you get my meaning. 

Now, god knows I haven't been blessed with a bodacious bum but Jenna's last night! She admitted previously that's she had had 'a little somethin' somethin' done to it but it was the oddest bottom I've ever seen, I can't find a word to describe it. Again, I start feeling hopelessly old and out of the loop, are massive, fake, air bags from your car what is deemed attractive in a backside now?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Mrsred said:


> Who do we think will go tonight? I can't call it as the vote is for who you want to save, which I think turns it on its head, you might not want some one to go over another, but you wouldn't pick up the phone to save them either. Not that I would pick up the phone for any of these things, but you get my meaning.
> 
> Now, god knows I haven't been blessed with a bodacious bum but Jenna's last night! She admitted previously that's she had had 'a little somethin' somethin' done to it but it was the oddest bottom I've ever seen, I can't find a word to describe it. Again, I start feeling hopelessly old and out of the loop, are massive, fake, air bags from your car what is deemed attractive in a backside now?


 Its quite something isn't it and why was she spraying hair spray on it - to hold it in place I assume :Jawdrop My OH almost screamed when he saw it and said he found her rather frightening.

I think Farrah will go, well I hope so anyway. I do think Janice has some charm and can't help feeling a little sorry for her.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Funny, Burnside from The Bill finds her quite intimidating, she is very full on. I thought she was rude to Janice when they were cooking, although I think Janice can handle herself pretty well. 
She all but silenced the Baldwin when he was trying to hurry her up to go and peel the potatoes with her comment about his career.


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

I think Chloe and Stevie will leave. They are dreadfully boring to watch and i doubt many people will be ringing to save.

lol @rottiepointerhouse it was fake tan.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

gatsby said:


> I think Chloe and Stevie will leave. They are dreadfully boring to watch and i doubt many people will be ringing to save.
> 
> lol @rottiepointerhouse it was fake tan.


 That explains it - couldn't understand why she needed hairspray on her bum :Hilarious


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Now she will have buttocks like two big brown bowling balls, as opposed to having extra hold.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I hope Chloe and Stevie go tonight, can't wait. *


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I've missed Rylan all week as it's on too blooming late for me so I'm going to sit up for it and it's always good on a Friday so I don't mind who goes really, I'm looking forward to it more. 

I would prefer Farrah to go, she is neither use nor ornament.


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

I've never really watched bit on the side, from the clips i've seen there just seems to be a lot of shouting over each other. I shall record it this evening to give it a try.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

To be fair, on a Friday and if my husbands home, I have a few drinks which probably makes it seem more hilarious than it really is. 
I do love it when they have eamonn Holmes on the panel and they often have a musical act on and Rylan gets up and dances about the place.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh lord, my daughter sent me this picture entitled 'Chloe Jasmine and Stevie'!!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Well I didn't see that coming :Jawdrop


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Neither did I, blooming stupid voting system. I don't think Daniel, (finally figured out which Baldwin he was, a bit late in the day however) did either. 
I think the house lost one of the few calming influences the Americans had. 
Jenna and Farrah really are pieces of work, yapping at Austin about being a traitor to them and pretending to be a Brit and whilst it was for a task, Farrah took it way too far and really is a foul mouthed little troll.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Any guesses on who will go tonight? I think it might be Gail.*


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I think Gail is far too fragile to be in there and for her sake I hope it is her but I think it will be Chris.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I think Gail is far too fragile to be in there and for her sake I hope it is her but I think it will be Chris.


*lol I think the American team are getting to Chris. Perhaps we will see/hear more from him now.*


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

The American team would try the patience of a saint. Farrah is completely vulgar, who behaves and speaks like that? If she's that upset about flip flops, I dread to think what would happen if her make up went missing, it could herald the apocalypse.

Again, I can't judge who will go due to the nature of the voting. It may well be Gail as people think she's not coping, but, who could put up with all that really? It is never ending screeching and it's just nonsensical. 

Chris might bring out the old Burnside now he knows people think he's a bit boring but it might be too late.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I wish Stevie would keep his clothes on! :Vomit


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> I wish Stevie would keep his clothes on! :Vomit


:Hilarious:Hilarious Me too, especially as we watch it when we are having our dinner and there is something just very wrong about him in those little pink trunks which are about 3 sizes too small for him :Wideyed


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious Me too, especially as we watch it when we are having our dinner and there is something just very wrong about him in those little pink trunks which are about 3 sizes too small for him :Wideyed


What about the mankini?  Heres the video clip if anyone can stomach it again :Hilarious http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/tv...tchie-channels-Borat-tight-green-mankini.html


----------



## SamS23 (Aug 25, 2015)

Oh those pink trunks are awful! I kind of hope Gail goes, purely because she's too nice to be amongst all those people and you can see anytime there's a sense of conflict she's upset and it's horrible to watch. I must admit, as vile as Farrah is I couldn't not laugh that she flipped her lid over a flip flop in the diary room. Threatening to kill the house over it was slightly extreme though. 

Who is everyone's favourite at the moment?


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I think Scoop is the best of a bad bunch for me.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious Me too, especially as we watch it when we are having our dinner and there is something just very wrong about him in those little pink trunks which are about 3 sizes too small for him :Wideyed


Even worse in the MANKINI :Jawdrop

Smacks of "desperate for air time" to me 

I'd rather be ignored, than have to flash my fat arse for any attention :Meh Embarrassing :Stop


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I quite like James so him or Scoop so far.


----------



## Harlequin_ (Sep 8, 2015)

Farrah is from an American programme called 'Teen Mom' where she had a baby at 16. She was a complete b*tch in that, then proceeded to create a porn movie and raked in $1,000,000 for it. Now she's a 'celebrity' because she's well known, but for the wrong reasons. I'd be embarrassed if I was her!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I don't think Farrah has the depth or intelligence to feel shame, her argument last night made absolutely no sense at all, it was just shout, shout, shout. 

People keep saying that if Austin was out of the way, her and James would probably have a relationship. How bizarre that being two young, relatively attractive people means you will probably hook up. God forgive me but I would end up suffocating her. 

One thing I really noticed last night is the difference between how the Americans and the Brits view the 'game' of BB.

The Americans are SO driven to win, friendships be damned, they voted housemates very tactically and can't seem to view it as something to experience, it's all about the fight to win.


----------



## Harlequin_ (Sep 8, 2015)

I can't comment on her antics in the house because I haven't watched it this time, but I knew she was trouble from her past!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Harlequin_ said:


> Farrah is from an American programme called 'Teen Mom' where she had a baby at 16. She was a complete b*tch in that, then proceeded to create a porn movie and raked in $1,000,000 for it. Now she's a 'celebrity' because she's well known, but for the wrong reasons. I'd be embarrassed if I was her!


Don't look at her website then its quite :Jawdrop


----------



## Harlequin_ (Sep 8, 2015)

I daren't look at it


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I hope Gail goes tonight - all she does is get upset, and I don't think she will be able to cope in there another week, so for her sake it would be lovely to see her get out - even though Farrah is a crazy bitch she doesn't bother me, you know what your getting with her, the one that I truly hate is Jenna, not only does her fake bum gross me out, but she keeps stirring stuff, she creates loads of arguments and then lets Farrah go, she told Farrah to have a go at Bobby the other night, then sat and laughed, she keeps telling Austin to get on her team and trying to draw a wedge between him and James, she is always moaning about her wine, even though she is happy to drink non Kosher wine and then starts snidely going on about it's ok I like to share when really she doesn't she is very manipulative, and it frustrates me nobody else seems to see it, and I so hope she is next to leave.

I also am getting bored of Stevie and Chloe now they don't really add much to the house imo, and don't see them making it too much longer, I think if stevie had gone in by himself it would of been better or if she had gone in by herself - it's interesting how everyone seems to think it's a showmance, I'm not sure - but some of the things the body language person said on bbots was interesting, I guess they might do their wedding get there money then split - real or not it probably won't last


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

I feel like the Americans are taking it too seriously! 

And Farrah is a complete nutter but I'd be lying if I said it wasn't entertaining


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes, Jenna is a bit of a mean old so and so. She rolls the balls and gets Farrah to fire them and seems intent on dividing people up. I do chortle about her being so serious about playing the game, at the end of the day it is the public who decides the winner and she sure as hell isn't showing herself in a very pleasant light.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Farrah is vile! I've watched all the 16 & pregnant episodes and Teen Moms. She talks to her parents exactly like she talks to the HM's.  if her parents have let her get away with talking to them like crap all her life is there any wonder she talks to strangers like it. 
I thought Jenna was ok for the first 2 days then she started kissing Farrah's backside n let her fight all her battles for her.
Gail's always moaning.
Stevie and Chloe make me want to vomit.


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Didn't realise there is an eviction tonight, Gail needs to be evicted, but i feel Chris will go.
I had a huge rant at OH about exactly the same thing last night @redroses2106 , i cannot believe that the people in the house cannot see Jenna pull the pin and throw Farrah into the crowd. 
I liked Jenna at first but the past few days she's been the worst.
Farrah is uncouth and has the vocabulary of a sailor, but i did feel sorry for her when she was having a slight meltdown over a flip flop.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Bobby Davro has gone bananas, I NEVER expected that out of him!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Mrsred said:


> Bobby Davro has gone bananas, I NEVER expected that out of him!


I really thought he went too far and found that extremely uncomfortable to watch. A grown man does not need to tell a young woman she is the ugliest person on the inside he has ever met. That was character and personality assassination. I know she is a nasty piece of work but I don't think anyone deserves to be spoken to like that in public knowing that will be shown on television particularly in such a cold and calculating way.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

It was uncomfortable to watch and you could tell he was uncomfortable doing it. I agree it was a bit of a character assassination but I do think they have pushed him to the brink. We don't know what it's like to live with that 24/7 (and let's all thank god for that) and it really took the wind out of her sails. 

What is going on with Gail? She spent most of last week very upset and weepy and then gave out that Chloe Jasmine was crying. Then, when she got nominated by people that I think were genuinely concerned about her, she pulled faces, as if to say, 'what are they talking about? I'm fine.'

I think James could possibly win it now and I think this fake, fake eviction is a set up as BB knew Farrah would be up this week and they don't want to lose her.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I think Bobby was well on the ball when he told Farrah what he thought. Old saying, you need to be cruel to be kind comes to mind.*


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I really thought he went too far and found that extremely uncomfortable to watch. A grown man does not need to tell a young woman she is the ugliest person on the inside he has ever met. That was character and personality assassination. I know she is a nasty piece of work but I don't think anyone deserves to be spoken to like that in public knowing that will be shown on television particularly in such a cold and calculating way.


I agree. He could have made the point (which is valid IMO) in a less nasty way, and left himself looking a bit better at the end of it. I think he over did it and made himself look bad TBH. I think he showed later on that he was regretting his delivery.

I said at the beginning that I wasn't going to watch, but I've got hooked into it. It's a bit like picking a scab!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

People are seeming to think she has had past 'issues' and because she is seeing a therapist, there's obviously something going on that needs worked through. 

Americans see therapists far more than we would and I genuinely think Farrah is a vacuous, spoiled madam, who has always gotten her way by shouting. It was Bobbys delivery that shocked her, if he had roared and screamed she would have been more than able for him. 

And what was all this god fearing business afterwards? It's a bit rich coming from someone who has made their money from less than saintly ventures. 

I still think it was a bit much for an older man to say to a silly girl but I think her bubble did need to be pricked.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> People are seeming to think she has had past 'issues' and because she is seeing a therapist, there's obviously something going on that needs worked through.
> 
> Americans see therapists far more than we would and I genuinely think Farrah is a vacuous, spoiled madam, who has always gotten her way by shouting. It was Bobbys delivery that shocked her, if he had roared and screamed she would have been more than able for him.
> 
> ...


I agree - it was good that he kept calm and did not shout etc. but some of the actual words and phrases he used were very harsh.

She looked to me to be fighting back the tears - not wanting to show that it had had any effect, but I suspect it did.

Whilst I do agree she is horrid, I do feel a little bit sorry for her - I wonder why she is the way she is?


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I honestly think she has been brought up in a home where shouting is the norm, I don't think she is used to not getting her own way and cannot handle it, simple as that. 

If she is calmly challenged in any way, she deflects it very well and then blames others for 'making' her become negative. Part of being a grown up is accepting that you are responsible for your own actions, something she very clearly cannot do. 

I think people are giving her too much credit by wondering what has made her that way, I just think nothing has, she is just unpleasant and has coasted through life very well behaving like that so why change the habit of a life time? She doesn't give a tinkers cuss as to what she says to others and how they might feel - until the likes of James says something to her about it.


----------



## SamS23 (Aug 25, 2015)

From watching '16 & Pregnant' and 'Teen Mom', Farrah has always acted the way she does but the longer she's been in the spotlight the worse she's become. On her reality shows, it does seem like her life has been very chaotic and I know in the last series her Mam comes across as the biggest freeloader I've ever seen. So I do feel bad for her sometimes, her reactions to things are ridiculous but it is her defence mechanism. 

Bobby was very harsh, but it proved a point. When Farrah feels attacked she reacts in a vile way. What he was trying to say wasn't wrong, his delivery wasn't the greatest.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't feel sorry for her in general, I think she has made a lot of money being how she is and selling her soul (and fake vagina's) but I will never think it is acceptable for anyone to coldly and calmly tell a young woman she is the ugliest person on the inside he has ever met. I think there are many better ways of telling/showing someone you find their actions unacceptable.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I don't think Bobby Davro relishes confrontation and as someone who shies away from it myself, I wonder because he isn't used to having verbal arguments like that, did it make him say any old thing that came into his head? He wanted to say something to her about her behaviour but it all came out much worse than he intended?


----------



## SamS23 (Aug 25, 2015)

Mrsred said:


> I don't think Bobby Davro relishes confrontation and as someone who shies away from it myself, I wonder because he isn't used to having verbal arguments like that, did it make him say any old thing that came into his head? He wanted to say something to her about her behaviour but it all came out much worse than he intended?


I think the way it came out was actually very articulate, so he thought about it and knew what he was saying. The only reason I feel the delivery was maybe a bit off, was because what he said was trying to help her but by trying to help her he was very insulting. Maybe he was trying to speak to her in a way she speaks to others to try and make her see how her words affect people.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I thought he looked very nervous and you could hear the pictures he was holding of who he was nominating shaking in his hands. 

Meanwhile, Janice creeps about in the background, hopping from group to group and I have to say, I find her hilarious, like a wee ghoulish pantomime dame!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I really thought he went too far and found that extremely uncomfortable to watch. A grown man does not need to tell a young woman she is the ugliest person on the inside he has ever met. That was character and personality assassination. I know she is a nasty piece of work but I don't think anyone deserves to be spoken to like that in public knowing that will be shown on television particularly in such a cold and calculating way.


I know what you mean, my jaw dropped when he gave it to her with both barrels. But I cant help thinking maybe it will make her reflect on how she treats others? It might have a positive affect you never know (pigs might fly)


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I thought Bobby gave an excellent speech to her and was nodding along - it's about time someone told her! and she is so horrid to everyone it's about time she got a taste of her own medicine, so sick of the excuses being made for her.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Farrah is 24/25, she is now a mother herself and an adult. How far should people let her go without putting her in her place? James has gone out of his way to be nice to her. Not sure how many of you switch over to watch live from the house, ( after big brothers bit on the side finishes), but last night scoop was talking with James and Farrah. Now scoop was understanding what James was trying to get across, but had to explain every thing to Farrah. Personally i think she engages her mouth before her brain.*


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I wonder when she is finally evicted, will she go on to CBBBOTS? I don't think the reception she will get from the crowd will be great, they must be contractually obliged to do it.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I do agree she is horrid and she needed telling and that people should stand up to her but I think there is a difference between being assertive and not letting someone walk all over you and what Bobby did which I think was just wrong and on the verge of bullying.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mrsred said:


> I wonder when she is finally evicted, will she go on to CBBBOTS? I don't think the reception she will get from the crowd will be great, they must be contractually obliged to do it.


*lol Everyone hated Perez when he was in the house, but i'm sure they warmed to him when he came out.*


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

I was shocked by what Bobby said, but not because i found it harsh, but because he had the guts to say it. He'd have said it in the diary room and so he should be able to say it to her face. It's very difficult to have to say something like that to someone, but it's the truth and sadly the truth hurts. In no way do i feel that he was bullying her. She's an adult, regardless of how much older he is than her, if she can dish it she ought to be able to take it. Nothing he said was under the belt or even vicious imo, the fact it was delivered in such a calm manner seemed to make it hit home. If that would have been said mid screaming match, i doubt it'd have even been picked up on.

lol @Mrsred i loved Janice's shocked face at each nomination, she has changed drastically since the beginning and really seems to have taken on board what others have said about her. I'd actually like to see her win.


----------



## SamS23 (Aug 25, 2015)

With shows like CBB, they'll keep her in. She's one of the biggest causes of conflict and as annoying as it is sometimes, it's also entertaining. She won't win, but I'd be surprised if she gets evicted Friday.


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

I thought his speech to Farrah was deserved and I think his anger towards her had probably been simmering since the fight he had with here the other day, where she bought up his wife and mistress and personal life. 

I don't think he was that horrible to her, she deserved a dressing down! what a bitch.


----------



## SamS23 (Aug 25, 2015)

Chloe Jasmine got on my last nerve last night, is she really that fragile or all an act?


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

She's very annoying, stevie seemed quite free and enjoying himself without her, oh dear, oh dear! 

I think he probably would have done quite well had he gone into the house alone, he seems a likeable enough chap, she was a right besom hitting the buzzer and then making him answer in the task. 

The whole Farrah thing is boring me now, as is Jenna, who is right stirrer. 

I would like to see Stevie and Chloe Jasmine separated a bit more so he can show his own personality, Farrah and Jenna separated as they are a bad influence on each other and stop making the tasks so damn mean, BB!


----------



## SamS23 (Aug 25, 2015)

I couldn't stand Stevie on X Factor, but if he'd have been able to go into CBB as an individual he probably would've done fairly well. It's a shame.

I'm hoping Farrah gets 'evicted' on Friday, probably along with Janice to get Jenna and Farrah away from each other. They remind me a bit of Luisa Zissman and Jasmine Waltz from the Lee Ryan CBB series. Together, they were mean girls but once Jasmine was evicted Luisa socialised with everyone else and turned it around for herself. I think that'll be the case for Jenna and Farrah.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Anyone else still watching? My money is on, Scoop and Gail going tonight... Last night was brilliant viewing. *


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes I'm still watching. I think Stevie & Chloe will go but not sure about the other, possibly Janice.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Another one still watching. I could barely watch last nights, I would have melted into a puddle if I had to have lived in the house with that pair coming back in. 

Bobby Davro has gone a bit strange, hasn't he?


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

You were right Janice! I watched CBBBOTS and it was unfortunate to see Gails personality coming out only then, she was chatty, witty and really pleasant, I think we would have seen more of that if the house hadn't been so crazy. 

I now have absolutely no idea who is going to win, possibly James?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mrsred said:


> You were right Janice! I watched CBBBOTS and it was unfortunate to see Gails personality coming out only then, she was chatty, witty and really pleasant, I think we would have seen more of that if the house hadn't been so crazy.
> 
> I now have absolutely no idea who is going to win, possibly James?


*I think it will be either Austin or James. Austin i think has been a good all rounder, says what he think and doesn't seem to hold a grudge.*
*James is nice, and i can see him winning because he is on the British team.*
*Now what will be the twist on Friday? My thoughts are, when the 4 that are safe are chosen, the public will vote, but the twist will be, the 4 saved will get the final say.. Hope that makes sense. *


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I agree, the production team must have nightmares about meetings in which they are told to make up yet another fiendish twist for nominations. 

It's on so late on a school night but I actually am enjoying CBBBOTS better than the actual programme. I never watch television in end but I've been taking myself up at 10, watching the news and then tittering away to myself at Rylan.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Another one still watching. I could barely watch last nights, I would have melted into a puddle if I had to have lived in the house with that pair coming back in.
> 
> Bobby Davro has gone a bit strange, hasn't he?


I think Bobby is being "more entertaining" so he doesn't get voted out


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

JANICE199 said:


> *Anyone else still watching? My money is on, Scoop and Gail going tonight... Last night was brilliant viewing. *


Good call Janice.



Mrsred said:


> You were right Janice! I watched CBBBOTS and it was unfortunate to see Gails personality coming out only then, she was chatty, witty and really pleasant, I think we would have seen more of that if the house hadn't been so crazy.
> 
> I now have absolutely no idea who is going to win, possibly James?


Gail was so funny in her eviction interview with Emma too, what a shame we didn't see more of that in the house as it really has been lacking some humour this time. I disliked the way Austin was so aggressive with Chloe last night, OK she didn't come out and raise a glass of alcohol to his deceased brother's birthday but she is a recovering alcoholic so who is he to yell in her face about what she should and shouldn't do. James to win for me.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Austin is a bit of a bad tempered loudmouth and yes, it was a bit much shouting in Chloe's face but surely to god she must have known that they drink their heads off in the house and if she didn't feel that she could cope with that, she shouldn't have gone in.

I can't figure Chloe out at all, Jake Quickenden (who was housed with Chloe and Stevie for X Factor apparently) quizzed Gail as to why she was able to stand up and almost pick on Chloe but not Jenna and Farrah, who, in his opinion were far worse than Chloe. 

Gail replied that we don't see all that goes on and that Chloe just flitted about, making a mess, ignoring Gail's requested about that and slobbering all over Stevie and I have to say, she would drive me up the wall too.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Mrsred said:


> Austin is a bit of a bad tempered loudmouth and yes, it was a bit much shouting in Chloe's face but surely to god she must have known that they drink their heads off in the house and if she didn't feel that she could cope with that, she shouldn't have gone in.
> 
> I can't figure Chloe out at all, Jake Quickenden (who was housed with Chloe and Stevie for X Factor apparently) quizzed Gail as to why she was able to stand up and almost pick on Chloe but not Jenna and Farrah, who, in his opinion were far worse than Chloe.
> 
> Gail replied that we don't see all that goes on and that Chloe just flitted about, making a mess, ignoring Gail's requested about that and slobbering all over Stevie and I have to say, she would drive me up the wall too.


I'm sure she would drive me bonkers too but I have a very low tolerance level and pretty much everyone in there would drive me bonkers , don't think I could spend more than half an hour with any of them except maybe Natasha. I agree with Jake (wish I had seen that) but still think Austin was out of order being so aggressive about it. What is wrong with asking for a quiet word and explaining calmly and rationally why he found her actions upsetting, especially as he wouldn't back down when Stevie and Bobbie tried to get him to calm down. I don't think its that Chloe can't be around alcohol just that she prefers not to be while they are actually drinking it especially if she is having a bad day at the time. That probably explains why her and Janice get along because Janice has been through the whole addiction thing.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh, do try and watch CBBBOTS if you can, they often have Rusty Lee on and I loved what she said about Janice - she loves her as she has done everything, if you've climbed the highest mountain, Janice has climbed two and I thought that summed Janice up perfectly! 

I have really warmed to Stevie and I thought all the presenters saying he made them feel Ill etc in his mankini wouldn't say it if it was a woman who wasn't model like in her bikini, he looks like the average man and I said as much to my horrified daughter, she'll be in for quite a shock in later life if she thinks all men look like James and Austin. 

Yer man Quickenden also said that Stevie mucked about like that continuously behind the scenes, without the presence of cameras as a way to make people laugh and he was a very nice chap. 

I agree Austin could have handled it better but most of the Americans don't seem to know how to handle things tactfully, when in doubt, shout is their norm it would seem.


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

So sad Scoop was evicted, what are people thinking? Glad Gail left and also glad it was noticed that she actively picked on Chloe, she knew she was the only one she could get away with it with (i cannot construct a sentence apparently and have written that 5 times and it still confuses me.) 
I would say Stevie to win if it were just him, as Chloe does my tree in. I'd like to see Janice win it, i don't care much for any of the others.
Still haven't managed to catch a BOTS, am setting the series link right now.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I don't think Scoop could believe he was voted out either!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I really hope Austin gets the boot on Friday, I found his behaviour to Chloe quite shocking, I've never heard anyone goad an alcoholic like that before shouting and balling at her that its not a disease. So she didn't come and join the toast to the birthday of his brother who died aged 30. She didn't know his brother so why should she? she didn't disrupt his memorial or stop anyone else going so why doesn't he just accept that on that day she could not be around them drinking alcohol and on another day when she is feeling stronger she can.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Agreed, RPH. How bloody stupid of him to behave like a bullying ass just when things were quietening down and so close to the end. 

What was the purpose of it? Has he gotten bored of digging at Farrah? Whom he seems quite pally with now. If I were a betting woman, i would put my money on James, he was spot on last night, there was no need for it and Austin did day his piece politely enough but had to keep prodding and go on. 

Poor Stevie, if it's not your nature to be confrontational, it's not your nature and Jenna is a horrible, two faced beast, one minute ripping them to shreds and the next agreeing wholeheartedly with James! 

I have to say though, Chloe is extremely irritating, massive dramatic weeping, yet miraculously dry eyed.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I think she is too @Mrsred and no doubt would want to give her a good slap if I had to live with her. I just don't get why he had to be so aggressive about it and was a bit disappointed the others didn't step in and tell him to shut up (unless of course they did and it wasn't shown). Stevie saying you don't want to see me when I'm angry and the hulk comes out was so funny. I think Austin wanted him to lose his temper so I was glad he didn't.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*So who will be leaving the house tonight?*
*I think Farrah will go and Cloe and Stevi.*


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Very possibly, hopefully Jenna is in there somewhere. Amazing that when the warm water was turned off because of her and Farrah's faux pas, they denied all knowledge of talking about nominations and no one said a word but when Janice was to blame, war erupted! 

I think Austin is furiously back peddling and doesn't want to be seen as a bully but I think it's too late and is really enjoyed seeing Sherries humour coming out whilst she channeled Janice.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mrsred said:


> Very possibly, hopefully Jenna is in there somewhere. Amazing that when the warm water was turned off because of her and Farrah's faux pas, they denied all knowledge of talking about nominations and no one said a word but when Janice was to blame, war erupted!
> 
> I think Austin is furiously back peddling and doesn't want to be seen as a bully but I think it's too late and is really enjoyed seeing Sherries humour coming out whilst she channeled Janice.


*We need to keep Jenna in, she will be lost without Farrah. Austin is showing his temper lately, which is a shame. but great to see James putting him his place.*
*On live from the house, Bobby wasn't looking too good, not sure if he was bored or feeling unwell.*


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

It all depends on how BB are going to play things tonight, I understood the top 4 are safe then some sort of battle will take place between the remaining housemates. I suspect this is a way of keeping the more entertaining people in. I still hope Austin goes, really don't like the way he gets so aggressive and found his apologies totally fake.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> It all depends on how BB are going to play things tonight, I understood the top 4 are safe then some sort of battle will take place between the remaining housemates. I suspect this is a way of keeping the more entertaining people in. I still hope Austin goes, really don't like the way he gets so aggressive and found his apologies totally fake.


*I think Austin will be there until the end. Perhaps in the top 3?*
*The twist i think will be down to the 4 safe ones choosing who will go, after the public vote.*


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

God damn autocorrect on my phone, silly little words are coming out as something else entirely so if i make no sense, you'll know why! 

I think it's rigged to keep the most controversial house mates in too, I don't think Jenna would be lost at all without Farrah, she would ingratiate herself rightly elsewhere.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I have decided that i think Jenna should go and not Farrah. Farrah will find it more difficult to be in the house without Jenna.*


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

The psychologist (?) lady on CBBOTS reckons the Chlovie relationship is less than sincere 

Whilst I don't want to watch them playing tonsil hockey - their kissing just doesn't ring true to me. Too "pecky" and they pull away quickly. Even after 27 years of marriage OH and I linger a while


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

JANICE199 said:


> *I have decided that i think Jenna should go and not Farrah. Farrah will find it more difficult to be in the house without Jenna.*


Janice, you have hidden and wicked depths to you! 
Farrah is a spoiled, soulless creature, I think she would use Jenna's departure as a 'poor me' episode.

@Lurcherlad, I was extremely jealous of the drag queens ability to do very fancy eye makeup on that show!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> The psychologist (?) lady on CBBOTS reckons the Chlovie relationship is less than sincere
> 
> Whilst I don't want to watch them playing tonsil hockey - their kissing just doesn't ring true to me. Too "pecky" and they pull away quickly. Even after 27 years of marriage OH and I linger a while


*haha, i have been saying the same thing every time they kiss. *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mrsred said:


> Janice, you have hidden and wicked depths to you!
> Farrah is a spoiled, soulless creature, I think she would use Jenna's departure as a 'poor me' episode.
> 
> @Lurcherlad, I was extremely jealous of the drag queens ability to do very fancy eye makeup on that show!


*lol, I try to think like the viewers that vote.. Having said that, i think some viewers will vote for Janice to stay, which won't do the game any good.*


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

would of preferred Jenna to go tonight, can't stand her such an awful two faced bitch - I hope she gets the boot on Tuesday at the next eviction, 
just watching bbbots just now - what were chloe and stevie doing in the toilet tonight - staged? I think so! sounded fake and then they came out with messy hair which just looked faked s well lol


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

And I see Farrah turned on the charm again when Emma asked her awkward questions, not me guv, someone made me do etc and she seemed extremely uptight as well. She was far more relaxed and open to jokes with Rylan, you do wonder what goes on in her tiny, tiny brain. Jenna really is a two faced madam, already plotting and scheming and still seemingly unaware that ultimately it's not up to her who stays or who goes! 

I have to admit that I now agree Chloe and Stevie really do look fake, when you are first with someone, you can't keep your hands off them, they kiss like people unsure of if the other person likes them and look plain awkward. What an odd carry on on the toilets!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I was sure there was going to be a double eviction last night, roll on Tuesday.*
*Janice and her 2 new pals need to go now, too much playing up to the cameras.*


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Agree they are looking fake, I quite liked them before but I last night when Stevie was celebrating his birthday and Chloe went outside then to the diary room he seemed totally oblivious of her struggling, "I'm not doing anything wrong" "I'm just having a few drinks and a dance" etc, I just don't believe if you were in a long term relationship with someone who has alcohol problems that you would not be more in tune to them. Damn I so wanted Austin to go


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Agree they are looking fake, I quite liked them before but I last night when Stevie was celebrating his birthday and Chloe went outside then to the diary room he seemed totally oblivious of her struggling, "I'm not doing anything wrong" "I'm just having a few drinks and a dance" etc, I just don't believe if you were in a long term relationship with someone who has alcohol problems that you would not be more in tune to them. Damn I so wanted Austin to go


*A w Austin is lovely. :Arghh I think he will be there until the end, him and James as final 2. *


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I wonder what went on in the commercial break between Carol and Farrah - the rest of the panel (apart from Gail) seemed really miffed about something that she said, dissing Carol.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> I wonder what went on in the commercial break between Carol and Farrah - the rest of the panel (apart from Gail) seemed really miffed about something that she said, dissing Carol.


Which Carol?


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Carol mcgiffen, lurcherlad is talking about CBBBOTS. I think Farrah was turning it up to 10 by then and behaving like an even bigger moron, Nicola McLean looked ready for war.

Isn't it funny what two people take out of watching the same thing? @rottiepointerhouse, I saw that as being extremely selfish on Chloe's behalf,he called her repeatedly when she was at the diary room door and she ignored him and if I'm brutally honest, if he ran after her every time she threw a fit, he would spend his life meeting himself on the way back. It was his birthday and she had to put the focus on her, if she was uncomfortable with the drink, she should have made her apologies, said as much and gone to bed.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I know its funny, OH and I often take a completely different view of the same thing and end up arguing about it  It wasn't so much that I thought he or she were right or wrong just that he didn't seem aware that him knocking back the booze and getting somewhat tipsy might have been a problem for her, he seemed to lack any insight until it was right under his nose which I find odd if they really are a couple.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

To be fair, I think Stevie lacks insight, full stop. 

Life would be very dull if we all always agreed on everything!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Austin really is a big aggressive bully with no respect for women and a foul foul mouth and I hope he goes next and the crowd turn their backs to him


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

What a glipe! Austin only seems happy when he's bellowing at someone. I don't think he thinks he's doing a damn thing wrong as Janice is seeming able for him, so in his head it's not bullying. Whatever it is, he is picking on Janice and I think he's signing his own death warrant with the public. 

Good on James for telling him what's what, although it's sickening to watch Jenna try and cosy up to him and it's a pity he can't see through her, I find her vile.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i used to like Austin but not any more , his attitude stinks ... James to win or Natasha


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Well that was horrific. Why did big brother not give Austin a warning? I've never heard anything like it, what goes on in your head to say things like that to an older woman in her bed? 
The crocodile tears don't work I'm afraid, I will be very suprised if Austin isn't out tomorrow. 

Jenna is a mixing so and so, oh, horrible show tonight. 

*gets all set up for Rylan to pick the bones of it all!*


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Mrsred said:


> Well that was horrific. Why did big brother not give Austin a warning? I've never heard anything like it, what goes on in your head to say things like that to an older woman in her bed?
> The crocodile tears don't work I'm afraid, I will be very suprised if Austin isn't out tomorrow.
> 
> Jenna is a mixing so and so, oh, horrible show tonight.
> ...


Agreed I thought he should have been removed from the house immediately, that was intimidating and abusive behaviour, people have been thrown out for far less in the past. I'm sorry if he has problems with his family but there is never any excuse for a man to abuse a woman in that fashion. Jenna stirs him us just like she did Farrah. James to win.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Amazing how the sob story came out after everyone told him he had gone too far. 

Now people are saying that James was disloyal. The world truly has gone mad.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Mrsred said:


> Amazing how the sob story came out after everyone told him he had gone too far.
> 
> Now people are saying that James was disloyal. The world truly has gone mad.


What did they say on Rylan's show?


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

It's on now! Dorien from Birds of a Feather thinks James is playing a game and the general consensus was he should stand by his mate. I was brought up that wrong was wrong no matter who it was.

They have a British male porn star on, he is the stuff of nightmares frankly and he thinks Chloe and Stevie are utterly fake after an extremely odd fumble in the store room.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I don't think Austin was wrong the way he treated Janice. If Janice can use foul language and bad behaviour to others, then she should expect to get it back. James, imo, was wrong to nominate Austin, but i'm glad to see they are back as they were, having fun.*


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Seriously Janice? you think its acceptable for a 27 year old man to use the C--t word several times whilst yelling at a women old enough to be his grandmother? He clearly has anger management issues and was out of control. I have never seen such a blatant aggressive bully - he even carried on when she was under the covers and everyone else had left the room.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Seriously Janice? you think its acceptable for a 27 year old man to use the C--t word several times whilst yelling at a women old enough to be his grandmother? He clearly has anger management issues and was out of control. I have never seen such a blatant aggressive bully - he even carried on when she was under the covers and everyone else had left the room.


*Yes i do. The fact that she is the age she is, she should know better. And i think he was right when he pulled her up on sticker her middle fingers up. Janice is as foul mouthed as any bloke i know.*


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

JANICE199 said:


> *Yes i do. The fact that she is the age she is, she should know better. And i think he was right when he pulled her up on sticker her middle fingers up. Janice is as foul mouthed as any bloke i know.*


If he were your son would you be proud of that behaviour? Its not always what you say but how you say it. Of course Janice shouldn't swear either but when she does it isn't done with aggression whereas his is aggressive and intimidating. I really admired Natasha for standing up to him and screaming back at him so he got to experience how it feels to not be listened to.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Janice, you're a desperate case altogether! Have you considered going into the BB house? I think you would do very well! 

Joking aside, ok, Janice is no starry eyed innocent but that was a barrage of abuse Austin gave her, it was inexcusable. He used the vilest of language and personally attacked her as a mother etc, he picked the nastiest things to say that he could. 

James warned him, (and that other succubus, Jenna) time and time again that he didn't like the way Austin spoke and still Austin refused to listen so hell slap it up him that he was nominated and may very well go tonight. I'm only sorry James didn't say to Jenna I didn't save you because I didn't want to, end of story!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mrsred said:


> Janice, you're a desperate case altogether! Have you considered going into the BB house? I think you would do very well!
> 
> Joking aside, ok, Janice is no starry eyed innocent but that was a barrage of abuse Austin gave her, it was inexcusable. He used the vilest of language and personally attacked her as a mother etc, he picked the nastiest things to say that he could.
> 
> James warned him, (and that other succubus, Jenna) time and time again that he didn't like the way Austin spoke and still Austin refused to listen so hell slap it up him that he was nominated and may very well go tonight. I'm only sorry James didn't say to Jenna I didn't save you because I didn't want to, end of story!


*lol I'd go in the house for the money they get.*
*The good thing is, they have all made up now and back to "normal"... Sad person that i am, i watch the main program, bit on the side and then live from the house at midnight.*
*I still believe that if someone is going to dish it out, they should be prepared to get it back. I also think Austin will be in there until the end, but if he goes tonight James will regret what he has done.*
*In live from the house at midnight they were saying that if BB didn't sort out Janice's snoring, they would be staying in bed this morning.. lol*


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I do love bit on the side, I think Dr Dance is my favourite thing on TV. 

Janice didn't give out a tenth of what Austin did, she's a wily old bird but he was disgusting in what he said and then turning the tears on about his family, you have to see that he realised he had gone too far and was trying to weasel out of it! 

Because it's voting to save, I can see him staying unfortunately and bobby Davro to go, he gives me the creeps a bit and I don't exactly know why!


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

I agree with @JANICE199 every time Austin has 'gone on one' it's for a valid reason. Yes his language is unnecessary but sadly some people can't help but be foul mouthed, i swear like a trooper but the C word is my limit, so even i cringed when that happened. I do also feel age isn't any consolation when it comes to behaviour, repsect shouldn't be given on that basis, if someone acts in a respectful manner then respect should be given, Janice respects no one in that house other than herself. Would i talk to her like that in that situation heck yeah, i wouldn't use the C word but i suppose for him if it walks and quacks like a duck, it is a duck.

James leaves me speechless, how can he not see that they have a right to peeved at what he did. He was thinking tactically and that is it. He has no 'friends' in the house and he knows he burnt his bridges when he said as much to Austin the other night, so hes now trying to be Janice's defender to garner popularity.

I liked Janice but after all this not so sure anymore. She is rather clever and conniving, Bobby has his finger on the ball when it comes to her. 
Agreed @Mrsred he's slightly creepy.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Perhaps it a generation thing then because I was brought up to believe you didn't abuse your elders no matter the provocation and that a man should never lose self control and be aggressive to a woman. To see a young man be so aggressive and abusive of an older women is to me quite shocking and even more shocking is the number of people (not just here but in comments I've read elsewhere) who seem to think its perfectly OK. That demonstrates how low our standards of acceptable behaviour have fallen. If he just told her to shut TFU and walked away then I could accept that the force and aggression behind his repeated use of the C word showed a total lack of respect/manners/humanity etc. How far does he need to go before he gets a warning then - given that Janice got a warning in the first week for spitting at the floor (not at his face as he claimed) and he gets nothing for that  

I'm glad James nominated both of them (Jenna) as they are both vile and two faces and Jenna is a master manipulator/stirrer making out she is so honest and loyal. When her and Farrah were fake evicted Austin was the first person they put up for nomination. 

As for Bobby I don't like him much either, disliked his attack on Farrah when he nominated her and don't like the way he gives Stevie/Chloe pep talks. If Chloe is an alcoholic and Janice has been through the same addiction problems then why shouldn't she offer help and support, Stevie might want to but he hasn't got much of a clue. I think Chloe could have been quite funny given the chance.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

@gatsby, you must be cray cray (see what I did there?! ) Austin was a complete pig, nothing ever gives anyone the right to attack another person in such a vicious manner. He let himself down badly, people seem to have lost the ability to 'rise above it'.

I'm shocked as well that people think James is in the wrong, how many times did he try to get Austin to tone it down? He tried with Farrah as well and there genuinely seems to be some sort of delusional mental block with the Americans, they are never wrong, it's always someone else's fault, they have issues. Big deal, grow up and accept your faults!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Don't know how to do links as I'm on my phone but Huffington Post UK have posted that Big Brother has been facing a backlash over Austin and are fielding calls for him to be removed from the house!


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Please don't misconstrue my acceptance of his behaviour to mean i push old ladies out the way and slam doors in their faces. Of course i was raised to respect my elders, i wasn't raised in a barn, but i was also raised to stand up for myself. Here's the big but, but if someone, regardless of age/gender talked to me any way that i regard as being disrespectful to myself, then my respect for that person goes out of the window and i see absolutely nothing wrong in that.
Agreed @rottiepointerhouse his actions do deserve a warning at least, but i think big brother can't really because all he's done is shout, now Natasha has said he makes her feel anxious/upset, it might change, note him finally being called in to 'cool down'. Can't remember if this has happened before, even with Farah. IMO they put Austin up for valid reasons, he was more team uk than us (it is a game after all) and he did nothing but bitch about them. Being two faced would be nomming him then pretending like your his friend in the same breath. Which from recollection i don't think they did. Jenna is a huge stirrer though.

lol @Mrsred i must be. I think there's a point when rising above things is no longer an option especially in this situation, remember how many arguments they had over a bottle of wine? stuff like this doesn't (well i hope it doesn't) happen in the real world.
It is not Jame's place to get anyone to do anything, they are all adults, Farrah was delusional, Austin is a loudmouth. The fact Jenna and Austin are so peeved with the whole situation is because both James and Natasha are being so two faced with them. Jenna and Austin questioned Natasha because her noms came out of the blue, that's what they couldn't comprehend, they thought all was good between them, Jenna explaining to Natasha about not talking about her, Natasha didn't have anything to say because she knew her nominations for those reasons had just been proven wrong.

I'm sorry i'm trying so hard to see an alternate as to where my thinking is wrong, but in no way can i justify James's actions. He's as slimy as his hair.


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

@Mrsred http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...t-removed-janice-dickinson-row_n_8175566.html


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

@gatsby I stand up for myself too and I would also lose respect for Janice if she spoke to me in the way she does to some people but I do make allowances for the other persons age/stability/fragility etc. Its perfectly possible to be assertive and not take s--t from people without being aggressive though and that is the problem with Austin. He seems to be unable to have a discussion unless people agree with him without becoming aggressive - a simple "Please don't speak to me like that, I find it offensive and unbecoming of a lady of your age and status" would achieve so much more that hurling the C word at her.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*A lot of references are made about Cloe's drink problem, but nobody has taken into account what Austin has had to go through. Which i find sad.*


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

JANICE199 said:


> *A lot of references are made about Cloe's drink problem, but nobody has taken into account what Austin has had to go through. Which i find sad.*


But Chloe is not acting aggressively or abusing other housemates, if she was then I think we would be saying exactly the same about her. I don't know much about Austin and his past but if he is so damaged that he cannot control his temper then he should not be in there.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Perhaps it a generation thing then because I was brought up to believe you didn't abuse your elders no matter the provocation and that a man should never lose self control and be aggressive to a woman. .


to me that sounds a lot like "i was brought up to believe that if you are old or are a woman you should get special treatment, and if you're a man you're not allowed to have emotional responses".

so much for equality...


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Hear hear RPH. Although this may not be a popular view, I have little sympathy about Chloe's alcoholism, I find it used as an excuse for things Chloe does or doesn't do. They were all presumably psychologically tested before entrance to the house (I'm nearly sure Daniella Westbrook was refused a place this year as she failed the tests) and she would have been ruled out if she was in anyway unstable. At her age, most people with alcoholic traits are only just settling in to their addiction, most young people are out drinking their heads off, I find it extraordinary that someone who still lives at home and seems very naive has already managed to accept they are an addict and done recovery. It's usually a very arduous road. As I say, that's only my opinion and I think Janice has latched on to this little nugget to make sure she has an ally in the house.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

JANICE199 said:


> *I don't think Austin was wrong the way he treated Janice. If Janice can use foul language and bad behaviour to others, then she should expect to get it back. James, imo, was wrong to nominate Austin, but i'm glad to see they are back as they were, having fun.*


Totally agree. She is a total PITA and keeps sabotaging their chances of winning tasks, etc. amongst other things - she is an adult who is fully aware of how she behaves and the effect her behaviour has on others. She is also fully aware of how Austin is likely to react to her antics. She's a wind up - she knows exactly what she's doing.

As for Chloe and Stevie in the store cupboard - :Wtf:Vomit Are they hoping for a film deal from Jenna? How embarrassing - are they hoping for extra public votes based on their performance? :Stop Shameful :Eggonface


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

porps said:


> to me that sounds a lot like "i was brought up to believe that if you are old or are a woman you should get special treatment, and if you're a man you're not allowed to have emotional responses".
> 
> so much for equality...


Well I was brought up in the 60's and things were different then  No its not saying a man isn't allowed to have an emotional response at all. There is nothing wrong with men crying/getting angry but there is a lot wrong with a man (or a woman as my post said if it was Chloe behaving like it I would feel exactly the same) screaming abuse at someone in an aggressive and intimidating way.

@Lurcherlad I'm really shocked you think someone being a PITA entitles an adult to use that language and that degree of intimidation/aggression. No amount of winding up would warrant that behaviour in my book unless in self defence or to prevent assault on another person or animal.

I'm really struggling to understand why people don't see the difference between using foul language and using aggressive foul language in an intimidating way


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Well I was brought up in the 60's and things were different then  No its not saying a man isn't allowed to have an emotional response at all. There is nothing wrong with men crying/getting angry but there is a lot wrong with a man (or a woman as my post said if it was Chloe behaving like it I would feel exactly the same) screaming abuse at someone in an aggressive and intimidating way.
> 
> I'm really struggling to understand why people don't see the difference between using foul language and using aggressive foul language in an intimidating way


Quote 
*@Lurcherlad I'm really shocked you think someone being a PITA entitles an adult to use that language and that degree of intimidation/aggression. No amount of winding up would warrant that behaviour in my book unless in self defence or to prevent assault on another person or animal. *Unquote 
For the record - I don't think it entitles anyone to anything - and I don't condone intimidation or aggression towards humans or animals.

Janice knows exactly what she is doing - and it's working.
IMO she isn't being bullied. She is poking a bear - so shouldn't be surprised when the bear reacts.
They are all in a heightened state and being manipulated into behaving in this way - don't know why everyone is so surprised/shocked. This is exactly what the programme is designed to do - and gets more and more extreme every year.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

If you click on the link gatsby very kindly put up, it has it in black and white, exactly what Austin said to Janice. 

I cannot see any provocation that warrants that level of bile. 

Janice had actually gotten into bed and still Austin gave it both barrels, he just kept spouting whatever nasty thing he could think of. I'm certainly not defending Janice for the sake of Janice I would defend anyone who was subjected to that, in what possible realm does Janice mucking about and annoying someone on a game show give someone the right to call her a C**t or tell her what an awful mother she must be?


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Well I was brought up in the 60's and things were different then  No its not saying a man isn't allowed to have an emotional response at all. There is nothing wrong with men crying/getting angry but there is a lot wrong with a man (or a woman as my post said if it was Chloe behaving like it I would feel exactly the same) screaming abuse at someone in an aggressive and intimidating way.


well then i guess we dont disagree after all, but if it really is the same rules for men and women i dont understand why you wouldnt have said "a person should never lose self control and be aggressive to another person" rather than saying "a man should never lose self control and be aggressive to a woman". I hope you can see where my misunderstanding came from.

Dont watch the show so cant comment on the actual incident, but i personally think that being offended by swear words is childish. But i do recognise the difference between saying "that was effing brilliant" and "i'm gonna eff you up you effer".. it isnt the swear words that people should be offended by, it's the intent behind them.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I have to say I found the way Austin shouted at Janice totally uncalled for she went to her bed and was under the covers - yes I imagine she is a pain to live with, but Austin went to far, he comes across as extremely aggressive to me, and I won't be surprised if he goes tonight. I also think he should of got a warning, Janice got a warning for making a spitting gesture to the ground! - I also thought Austin realised he had gone to far so turned on the water works to try and reel it back in so as not to leave, and it didn't feel genuine to me. 

James imho is a big game player, and I do think he is playing the game well, I don't actually think he is as nice or genuine as he tries to make out tbh he even said keep your friends close your enemies closer, he is trying to distance from Austin but still stays in the same bed, it's strange, I also thought choosing Janice for Chloe was weird because obviously that is who stevie and chloe would of picked anyway, I thought he would of choosen Bobby. 

GET JENNA OUT GET JENNA OUT yuck I haaate that woman with a passion, she is such a nasty gross shit stirrer, whispering in Austins ear, I think she is possibly his downfall, I would of liked to of seen her go and Farrah stay, I reckon Farrah would of calmed down a bit without Jenna, she also can not accept criticism of any sort, and never listens to anyone - I will be very upset if she isn't one of the people evicted tonight. 

as for what happened on bit on the side with Farrah and Carol - gail asked what had happened in the house (can't remember what about) and Farrah and Carol both answered at the same time farrah told Carol "don't ****ing talk over me" and then I guess it kicked off, never did get to find out what she said to the other girl on the panel lol - I think Farrah is back on cbbbots tonight though so should be interesting


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Just for the record, i am 65, i say that because i believe Janice and i are the same age ( might be wrong though). Now when i was a youngster it was frowned upon for " ladies " to smoke in the street, it was also frowned upon for women to swear like navies. Men did treat women " that acted like " ladies", like ladies. And if a woman used the language Janice uses, both men and women would frown upon them.*
*I swear like a trooper in my own home, but wouldn't do it in a public place, let alone on telly for millions to see.*
*Janice is common, lazy and from what they said in the house the other night, not very clean. I mean, what woman gobs in a sink and leaves it there. yuk yuk yuk.*


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Still doesn't excuse verbal abuse though


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I've just had a thought, as i'm an oldie does this mean that anyone younger than me has to show me respect on here? :Hilarious*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*For anyone interested.*
*Austin's mother was sentenced to 6 years in jail and 3 years probation for stealing $680,000.*
*His brother aged 27 was killed out right in a car accident. He served in the army and was suffering from PTS.*


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

His life has indeed been very harsh but how does that relate to calling someone a c**t? 

That's sounds very harsh of me but again, he wouldn't have been allowed in the BB house if he wasn't mentally able to cope.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mrsred said:


> His life has indeed been very harsh but how does that relate to calling someone a c**t?
> 
> That's sounds very harsh of me but again, he wouldn't have been allowed in the BB house if he wasn't mentally able to cope.


*To be fair, the same could be said for Cloe, or Janice who hasn't actually done any tasks..... Time for Emmerdale. lol*


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Just for the record, i am 65, i say that because i believe Janice and i are the same age ( might be wrong though). Now when i was a youngster it was frowned upon for " ladies " to smoke in the street, it was also frowned upon for women to swear like navies. Men did treat women " that acted like " ladies", like ladies. And if a woman used the language Janice uses, both men and women would frown upon them.*
> *I swear like a trooper in my own home, but wouldn't do it in a public place, let alone on telly for millions to see.*
> *Janice is common, lazy and from what they said in the house the other night, not very clean. I mean, what woman gobs in a sink and leaves it there. yuk yuk yuk.*


for me it's nothing to do with her age - thesedays 60 isn't exactly that old, most 60 year olds are still very capable it's simply a case of someone acting very aggressively towards someone else, who wasn't actually doing anything, and if it had been Sherrie doing it I would of still felt the same about has the situation, he went to far, and it's not the first time he has behaved in such a way although it was certainly the worst outburst - I also don't think people should be excused for bad behaviour because of something bad happening in their lives - everyone has problems, it's never an excuse to be so threatening.


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Did Austin not walk into the bedroom to Janice talking sh*t about him? That's why he kicked off wasn't it?

I suppose we'll see what happens. I do think his outbursts won't be allowed to happen from now on, but i'd also be surprised if he lets himself get so het up in the future.

I'm surprised Chloe passed any sort of psych test, poor soul is about as sharp as a marble and as loony as a box of frogs.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

As sharp as a marble? Love it!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Not long to go now.. So i'm betting on Janice and Jenna going.. Just time to make a cuppa and a sandwich. Back after the show.*


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

JANICE199 said:


> *Just for the record, i am 65, i say that because i believe Janice and i are the same age ( might be wrong though). Now when i was a youngster it was frowned upon for " ladies " to smoke in the street, it was also frowned upon for women to swear like navies. Men did treat women " that acted like " ladies", like ladies. And if a woman used the language Janice uses, both men and women would frown upon them.*
> *I swear like a trooper in my own home, but wouldn't do it in a public place, let alone on telly for millions to see.*
> *Janice is common, lazy and from what they said in the house the other night, not very clean. I mean, what woman gobs in a sink and leaves it there. yuk yuk yuk.*


So true 

Watching CBBBOTS when Janice was evicted last night they showed a clip of her sitting, chatting calmly with Chloe and Janice referred to several of the other housemates as the C word - one of them was Daniel so it was obviously very early on in the series. She was, as I say, speaking very calmly so it can't be blamed on being caught up in the middle of an emotional rant and losing control. (Which Austin clearly was - not acceptable, but understandable maybe?)

So, it could be argued that she's no better than Austin 

Maybe she should know better, given that she's a "lady" and "of a certain age"?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Well  CBBBOTS got out of hand. It has been said Janice threw a chair at Aisleyne which resulted in Vickie going to hospital.*
*http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/janice-dickinson-threw-chair-during-6496765*


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

JANICE199 said:


> *Well CBBBOTS got out of hand. It has been said Janice threw a chair at Aisleyne which resulted in Vickie going to hospital.*
> *http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/janice-dickinson-threw-chair-during-6496765*[/QUOTE]


WOW! such a laaaady!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> WOW! such a laaaady!


*Exactly, her behaviour is worse than Austin's. If the article is true.*


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

@Lurcherlad and @JANICE199, the pair of you must be having a great time galloping about on your high horses this morn, ha ha! I knew as soon as I watched Janice last night call them all the C's of the day we would be in for it this morning!

I still stand by my thoughts that Austin was extremely abusive and aggressive. Two wrongs don't make a right and it would have been wrong had he been spouting it all to a strapping big lad, BUT, after watching last nights show, Janice seemed totally unconcerned about it and is equally as vulgar. I genuinely don't think she is operating on this earthly plain.

CBBOTS was a shocker, I thought it was Aisling that started it as Farrah was calling her a hag and then the programme stopped. The whole shower of them isn't wise in the head.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mrsred said:


> @Lurcherlad and @JANICE199, the pair of you must be having a great time galloping about on your high horses this morn, ha ha! I knew as soon as I watched Janice last night call them all the C's of the day we would be in for it this morning!
> 
> I still stand by my thoughts that Austin was extremely abusive and aggressive. Two wrongs don't make a right and it would have been wrong had he been spouting it all to a strapping big lad, BUT, after watching last nights show, Janice seemed totally unconcerned about it and is equally as vulgar. I genuinely don't think she is operating on this earthly plain.
> 
> CBBOTS was a shocker, I thought it was Aisling that started it as Farrah was calling her a hag and then the programme stopped. The whole shower of them isn't wise in the head.


*Haha, me and high horse? never.*
*The way the story is being reported about CBBBOTS is not very clear. Headlines are saying it was between Farrah and Aisling , but if you read further it says Janice threw a chair. Absolutely appalling behaviour. Aisling had said on twitter a few days ago that she wanted to throw champange over Farrah.*
*I thought Rylan handled himself very well.*


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

That's what I've read as well, does no one know how to behave like an adult now? Poor 'allo 'allo woman was doing nothing and she got it in the ear, literally and figuratively I would imagine. 

Jenna was like a little innocent princess in her interview, I actually laughed out loud at the stuff she was coming off with and Janice was talking a load of nonsense, apart from the violence and vileness, last night was super telly. I will miss it when it goes.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I seriously think its run its course now and they shouldn't make another series, this one has been the pits and I wish I'd given up watching right at the start, its been nothing but abuse and swearing and who can shout the loudest. Hardly any humour or decent conversation where you actually find things out about their life.

Regarding Janice using the C word I still maintain its not the saying of the word but the way in which its said and Austin's use of it was done with venom and aggression and I will never think that is acceptable. If he spoke to a bloke down the pub like that it would probably result in a huge fight. Janice for all her faults seems very forgiving.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> ]]@Lurcherlad and @JANICE199, the pair of you must be having a great time galloping about on your high horses this morn, ha ha! I knew as soon as I watched Janice last night call them all the C's of the day we would be in for it this morning![/B] [/B]
> 
> I still stand by my thoughts that Austin was extremely abusive and aggressive. Two wrongs don't make a right and it would have been wrong had he been spouting it all to a strapping big lad, BUT, after watching last nights show, Janice seemed totally unconcerned about it and is equally as vulgar. I genuinely don't think she is operating on this earthly plain.
> 
> CBBOTS was a shocker, I thought it was Aisling that started it as Farrah was calling her a hag and then the programme stopped. The whole shower of them isn't wise in the head.


Not really - it really doesn't mean that much to me 

Just thought it was interesting, given that some people have painted Janice as a victim because of her age and sex whereas she has been behaving badly from the beginning. TBH they all know what they signed up for so I have no sympathy for any of them.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Not really - it really doesn't mean that much to me
> 
> Just thought it was interesting, given that some people have painted Janice as a victim because of her age and sex whereas she has been behaving badly from the beginning. TBH they all know what they signed up for so I have no sympathy for any of them.


I haven't once said she is a victim and I haven't said she behaves perfectly. I have said that her age and stability make it more shocking to see a big/strong/intimidating young man yelling abuse at her in an aggressive and intimidating way and that the use of the C word in that context should have resulted in the very least in Austin getting a warning.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

TBF I didn't say *you* had 

I respect your opinion, mine just happens to be different.

Anyway, I'm not being paid to argue (unlike them ) so I'll bow out of this thread now.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh don't @Lurcherlad! I thoroughly enjoy all our debates here about bb, they are good natured and I find it fascinating that people can watch the exact same thing and take it completely differently from each other.

I seriously doubt ch5 will scrap it, the execs must be rubbing their hands with glee at the press coverage it has garnered, people like to be shocked and disgusted and nothing seems to be off limit these days, rightly or wrongly. I doubt that we are their target audience really, bar a few animal programmes and the odd family film on a Sunday, I don't watch ch5.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Ah now, we are attracting spammers with our high wit and bonhomie.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Mrsred said:


> Ah now, we are attracting spammers with our high wit and bonhomie.


Perhaps they think we are in the BB house and need some pest control


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Only saw bits and bobs of last nights show, glad Jenna and Janice went, Jenna bringing her Valleyspeak out acting all sweetness and like annoyed the heck out of me, didn't watch Janice's interview. Missed BOTS again sounds like i missed an eventful show. 

Be funny to see how James acts with Austin now. He'll be his bezzie mate, and try and backtrack on everything he's said this past week.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Well as it is the last show tomorrow who do people think will be in the final 3 ?*

*I would like to see, Austin, Sherrie and James in the final 3.*


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

James or Natasha to win.
Sherrie 3rd
Stevie/chloe 4th 
Bobbie 5th
Austin 6th


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'd like James, Sherrie & Natasha in my final 3, don't mind which order they finish in tbh - cos I like them all the same!.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I think it will be James, Sherrie and Natasha and I would like James to win.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Wife has orders to shoot me if im found watching this tripe


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> TBF I didn't say *you* had
> 
> I respect your opinion, mine just happens to be different.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not being paid to argue (unlike them ) so I'll bow out of this thread now.


*Stay around you can't bow out now.. Today is the final.*


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Stay around you can't bow out now.. Today is the final.*


Today!? I thought the final was on Friday:Wideyed lol


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> Today!? I thought the final was on Friday:Wideyed lol


*Oh please keep up noushka. lol  Nope it's tonight so get your evening planned. *


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh please keep up noushka. lol  Nope it's tonight so get your evening planned. *


:Hilarious I couldn't think what day it was when I read your post! - I thought I'd lost Thursday & somehow it must be Friday today! :Hilarious (I've never been the sharpest tool in the box) Don't worry, I'll be getting all organised so I can chill out for the big event! Cant wait


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

JANICE199 said:


> *Stay around you can't bow out now.. Today is the final.*


Ha ha - I won't be watching it live anyway - only on Catch Up.

They all looked a bit desperate last night - what a way to earn a living!

As for Stevie and Chloe - yuk yuk yuk - have they no shame? :Yuck


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Ohhh, I can't wait. I've a school meeting this evening and I'm hoping it's over by 9. 

I have never seen such odd displays of affection as I I have between Stevie and Chloe. I think he is more genuine but she pushes him away and I think he is cottoning on to it.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Mrsred said:


> Ohhh, I can't wait. I've a school meeting this evening and I'm hoping it's over by 9.
> 
> I have never seen such odd displays of affection as I I have between Stevie and Chloe. I think he is more genuine but she pushes him away and I think he is cottoning on to it.


 I think just the opposite, I think she is very needy and he pushes her away - what was all that last night with him keep telling her to take her arm away when they were sat on the sofa for the eviction? they weren't even up so why was he getting so worked up? Then he made that comment about dumping her. I thought it was so funny when Natasha was trying to explain to him about being supportive of Chloe and how she needs to know he is on her side and he knocked back the whole glass of wine in one go and said he was with her. Yes but you stink of booze numpty. I think Chloe is really funny and much prefer her to him


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I think she's a very clever girl and quite manipulative. I'm nearly sure she said to him something along the lines of you melt me inside or set me on fire or something like that and he mumbled I know I don't really and that's ok. 

To me, it looks like she strings him along a bit, gets him a bit, em, excited and then pushes him away. 

He had grown on me a bit but now I'm not all that fussed at all. 

I felt sorry for Chloe that only his sister was there last night on CBBBOTS, I know that they have come in as 'one housemate' but I'm sure it was awful not to see your family.


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Completely forgot it was the final tonight. Final three Natasha, James and Sherri. I hope out of those three Sherri wins, but want Austin to win.

How awkward was the whole Chloe, Stevie couch situation? The moment i think i've gotten my head around their mindfudge of a 'relationship' they pull some weird rubbish like that. I just hope they don't win.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Am the only one who finds the final a bit of an anti climax? Where were Janice and Farrah?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Am the only one who finds the final a bit of an anti climax? Where were Janice and Farrah?


*I'm guessing they weren't there because of the trouble the other night. So please about the final 2. *


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I really enjoyed it, obviously a stylist went in yesterday as they all looked very groomed and the women had fancy nails on.
The after show with Rylan was fab and everyone was in great form on it. Apparently Farrah had tweeted she wouldn't be there because of negativity or some such, she was pictured in the mail online in a wheel chair at casualty and Vicki Michelle is said to be pressing charges agains Farrah as she hit her up the head with a champagne flute.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mrsred said:


> I really enjoyed it, obviously a stylist went in yesterday as they all looked very groomed and the women had fancy nails on.
> The after show with Rylan was fab and everyone was in great form on it. Apparently Farrah had tweeted she wouldn't be there because of negativity or some such, she was pictured in the mail online in a wheel chair at casualty and Vicki Michelle is said to be pressing charges agains Farrah as she hit her up the head with a champagne flute.


*I would love to know the truth behind the other night. So glad Austin was in the final 2, and would have liked to see Sherrie instead of Natasha.*


----------

